# Fishing lures



## sgartennga (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey everybody...I haven't seen any of these on here so I thought I'd put a few pics of my topwater fishing lures up to give folks ideas for little project....maybe to take a break beteeen bigger ones. With a lathe, I'd think they'd be SUPER fast to crank out, but I hand carve them. I used bass wood for these and just normal spray paint. I tie the dressed hooks in the back of them, too. It's been fun to learn and practice with them. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2015)

Those are awesome. Someone here makes lures... Maybe it's @gman2431 ?


----------



## SENC (Mar 13, 2015)

Love'em!


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 13, 2015)

Making them is only half the fun...I caught the biggest fish that I've ever hooked on the one third from the top. Catching something on a lure I made from scratch was very rewarding.
Thanks for all the kind words. It's very encouraging

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2015)

Those are sharp Steven! You have some skill with the ol' spray paint....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 13, 2015)

Very Very nice work Stephen. Excellent work on the paint job!


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks guys...my buddy always gives me crap because I'm too cheap to buy airbrushing supplies. The ol' rattle can does pretty decent, I think :)


----------



## jbowers (Mar 13, 2015)

Those are awesome man. Might have to try some myself sometime after seeing these.


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2015)

sgartennga said:


> Thanks guys...my buddy always gives me crap because I'm too cheap to buy airbrushing supplies. The ol' rattle can does pretty decent, I think :)



Tell those guys to kiss your a.., you've does a dang fine job just with a spray can! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2015)

Those are badass Stephen. We have some members that make them and I've posted pics of lures some of my customers sent me. But not many woodworkers make them ... Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 14, 2015)

Those are cool! Ive been saying for years that Im going to make some lures and still havnt. Heck, two years ago, I said I was gonna make some turkey calls. I have a pile of parts here but not a single call! lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 14, 2015)

Cool looking lures. Congrats on your biggest fish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 14, 2015)

Good looking lures!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 14, 2015)

Very cool! 

Not me who makes actual lures. I make bobbers and jigs specifically for salmon and steelhead river fishing. Its something I've always wanted to do but the last thing I need is more things to do! Lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2015)

BassBlaster said:


> Those are cool! Ive been saying for years that Im going to make some lures and still havnt.



With the name bassblaster, I would have thought so....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Mar 14, 2015)

That's cool! How do u make them?


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 14, 2015)

I just start with a blank of basswood (for these) and carve a general shape after using a pencil to sketch out what I want them to look like. I need to put up a pic of this so y'all can see, but I use a rotary tool with a bit that looks like a metal ball to make a cup shape on the front end of the lure - so it'll pop in the water right. To hold in the hardware for hooks and all, I use a pushpin to make a starter hole and epoxy on the hardware, itself. Paint is paint, basically. I'm cheap, so I use rattle can paint and layer it...basically a base coat of white gets covered by a couple others. Any other questions or if I missed anything, please ask


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2015)

Great looking craftsmanship . I would've never known you used a rattle can if ya hadn't told on yourself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 14, 2015)

That rattle can is advanced technology here in GA...I mean...seriously...how DO they do that?!? :)
Brushing...with AIR? Now that's just rediculous! :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jason Needham (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice work! Where do you live in Ga.?


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 17, 2015)

Jason Needham said:


> Nice work! Where do you live in Ga.?


Thanks! I'm about 30 mins south of Atlanta...where's Jersey?


----------

